# dt 201 lcd problems (electronic display)



## mickdee (Apr 17, 2010)

fellow motorhomers,

i have a hymer sl514 (2007) equiped with a DT201 lcd display, we are having problems with the read, after a couple of days on 240V it reads 100% charge although it says '100% ?'(note the ? mark) then after a day or so it suddenly drops to 50% even though we have driven for 300kms and hardly used any power (we also have solar). It also then displays the 'charge' display .

As we like to free camp i have exercised caution and bought 2 new batteries, (went from 2 * 80 to 2 * 110 ah) but the read is still showing 100%?, (also i cannot change the ah setting from 144 to 176 ah - to reflect new battery capacity) 

I'd appreciate if someone could offer some advice regarding how to fix this problem as its cost me 2 batteries and i canot be certain of the charge in the batteries. is this a common fault, why is it displaying the ?, can i upload a new version of the software would that help etc??

help!!


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Very interested to read your post. Exactly the same thing happened to me in November last year. Batteries had been on hook up at my house in Spain and were fully charged when we left. Drove about 370 miles in the day and when we stopped for the night I just checked the panel and was shocked to see it was only showing about 50%. As we were not going to be on hook up for the rest of the trip back to UK we were very careful with electrical use and each day the percentage charge went up and after another 3 days it was back to 100%.

It has happened since and I wonder if the panel tells 'porkies' sometimes. Have not actually run out of power at any time.


----------



## Richieboy (Nov 23, 2009)

*Control panel Hymer*

Hello there.
I have recently imported a B544SL first reg 09 and on our first trip away and after 2 days on hook up the panel switched it's self off. On re starting the panel I had to re-programme the time and date and the readings of amp hrs had gone from 80 down to 50 having been on hook up overnight.
I have been in touch with Bundesvan (Nick Legg) who arranged the deal and reported the problem.
It seems there is a common fault with this panel and the only solution is to have the panel removed and sent to the manufacturer for re-setting. This could take some weeks.
I am sure there is no problem with the charge in the battery just a glitch in the control panel.
The interesting thing is that if the system is NOT on 240volt hook up there is no problem with the panel. I wonder if any fluctuations in the 240 supply affects the panel.

Rcihieboy


----------



## mickdee (Apr 17, 2010)

thanks for reply, forgot to mention that our panel also went from 80% suddenly down to 50% and then the panle went blank, so i had to re set time date etc. Did you have same problem and have you taken back to manufacturer for warranty claim? If so did they repair? Has anyone else experinced the same problem?


----------



## Richieboy (Nov 23, 2009)

*Hymer lcd panel*

Same problem. To take back to manufacturer will entail removal of panel, sending to Germany and waiting for return then refitting the panel. This could take up 3 weeks.
I have become used to the system as it has only caused problems when hooked up for a couple of days. At present the van is parked up and there is no problem as no elec connected.
As I will be using the van for a 3 month trip I will wait until the van is laid up over a few weeks during winter.


----------



## solaris (Jun 13, 2009)

*Hymer lcd panel*

Interesting post as I am having exactly the same problems on my 2007 B524SL at the moment, apparent voltage drops to below 50%, visual alarm etc.

I took it to an auto electrician and they removed both batteries, tested and charged them, declared them fit and then re installed them. Two days later the same thing happened again. Drove home and within an hour of connecting the mains power all was back to normal

The strange thing is that everything works OK when this happens but as Ive only had the van for a couple of months its a bit scary as the book says you are damaging the batteries by letting them discharge. Ive left the van off charge for the last few days and all seems well

I dont fancy a 3 week wait for the panel to be repaired so I will do the same a Richieboy and see if I can ride it out till the winter.


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

I've had a similar problem with the panel re-setting itself to zero. It usually happens when we go on site, on hook-up, and start using the various bits in the van. I think that the cause is when I fire up the igniter on the oven/grill, although I can't be certain. 
Similarly, according to the panel, the battery capacity fluctuates ; I have recently fitted a 210Ah battery but the panel indicates it at 168Ah on 100%???


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*DT201*

We have experiencxed similar problems when removing the ignition key on our 2008 B544SL!.
Its like a small static shock from the steering wheel area - and the DT201 resets itself.

I contacted Schaudt and this was there suggestion:

we know about few cases of ESD-Problems when touching the DT201 directly.
We never heard about effects on the panel in combination with removing the ignition key.
Maybe this could solve the problem:
Connect an additional wire from one of the four "Inbus"-Screws on the back of the panel as short as possible to car chassis (ground).

For further questions don't hesitate to contact us.

AS always Schaudt were prompt and helpful - but i will hold off for a while before trying this fix as the problem does not occur all the time - for example i cannot recall it happening on any of our winter trips.
Any input welcome.
Happy Travels
Dave


----------



## mickdee (Apr 17, 2010)

*dt 201 led panel*

thanks for replies,
we are in sardinia at the moment and it has happened again, we have been wild camping for 4 days and was all good, power was going from 98 to 100% down to about 90% overnight then would recharge during the day (solar) back to 98 - 100, we stayed at a camping ground and recharged for 2 days so back at 100%, another 3 days wild camping all good then suddenly went from 98% to blank, i had to reset all dates etc, and checked the read which was only 48%, i knew this could not be correct because i had checked the read only an hour before it went blank and it was at 98%. Now after 2 more days wildcamping its gone back to 99%.

has anyone taken the panel back to hymer for a repair? Do they see this as a fault and will they repair even though out of warranty? woudl really appreciate the feedback as need to know our correct amphours

your replies greatly appreciated


----------



## Richieboy (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello one and all.
The problem only occurs during sustained hook up to the van.
I have checked it so many times and spoken to Hymer Germany.
I am convinced that there is no problem with the battery. The problem lies in the sensitive control panel. Whilst this is sometimes concerning to find that the readout on the panel drops from 100% to 50% even though you are connected to mains it is the panel and NOT your battery.
Only way to convince yourself is to manually check the battery capacity.
If my problem persists I will have the panel sent to manufacturer when van is laid up.

Hope this helps.

Richard


----------



## mickdee (Apr 17, 2010)

thanks richie,
i took the advice of hymie and contacted schaudt who were very helpful, they recommended:
- loose contacts on batteries connectors (+) and (-)
- check any loose contacts on Block 2, Pin 5 and 2
- errossion on 2A fuse
- potential static problems, need to connect an earth cable from the display enclosure (put o-ring clamp under the fixing screw of display) to the chassis of camper

they also suggested if the above doesnt work take it back and they will repair- 
i am going to connnect an earht cable and hopefully that will sove the problem- otherwise take it back (by the way Hymer were not very helpful)


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*earth*



mickdee said:


> thanks richie,
> i took the advice of hymie and contacted schaudt who were very helpful, they recommended:
> - loose contacts on batteries connectors (+) and (-)
> - check any loose contacts on Block 2, Pin 5 and 2
> ...


Can I ask how you went on as it seems there a few of us with the same or similar issue?

TM


----------

